# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Sending Messages

## Kalithro

I have sent 2 messages so far (at least I think I have).  After hitting the send, I am redirected to a page that doesn't highlight that I have sent a message.  I go to "Sent Items" and don't notice anything.  I think this needs to be clear.

----------


## arlu1201

Go to your UserCP (or click on the Settings page at the upper right of your screen) and then click on General Settings under My Account.  Then under Private Messaging, check the last option Sent Private Messages.  Check if "Save a copy of sent messages...." is selected.  Click on Save changes.

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Hi,

To whom have you sent a message? And do you really mean a PM - Private message or are you meaning you've posted a 'message' in a thread?

----------


## Kalithro

> Go to your UserCP (or click on the Settings page at the upper right of your screen) and then click on General Settings under My Account.  Then under Private Messaging, check the last option Sent Private Messages.  Check if "Save a copy of sent messages...." is selected.  Click on Save changes.



That did it, thanks.  Was unsure if my PMs had been sent.  Would never have figured that out without your help.

----------

